# Pizza sauce #4



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup tomato puree
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp basil
2 tsp thyme

This recipe is for personal pan sized pizza. For bigger increase the recipe by 1. 

Combine all ingredients in small saucepan and cook over low heat for 15 mins until the sauce thickens.


----------

